# 09/10 Regular Season Schedule & Results



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*October*
10/27 @Portland *LOSS 87-96* Recap Game Thread
10/28 @Golden State *WIN 108-107* Recap Game Thread
10/31 Portland *WIN 111-107* Recap Game Thread

*November*
11/2 @Utah *WIN 113-96* Recap Game Thread
11/4 L.A. Lakers *LOSS 102-103* Recap Game Thread
11/6 Oklahoma City *WIN 105-94* Recap Game Thread
11/10 @Dallas *LOSS 103-121* Recap Game Thread
11/11 Memphis *WIN 104-79* Recap Game Thread
11/13 @Sacramento *LOSS 100-109* Recap Game Thread
11/15 @L.A. Lakers *WIN 101-91* Recap Game Thread
11/17 Phoenix *LOSS 105-111* Recap Game Thread
11/18 @Minnesota *WIN 97-84* Recap Game Thread
11/20 @Atlanta *LOSS 103-105* Recap Game Thread
11/21 Sacramento *WIN 113-106* Recap Game Thread
11/25 Dallas *LOSS 99-130* Recap Game Thread
11/27 San Antonio *LOSS 84-92* Recap Game Thread
11/29 @Oklahoma City *WIN 100-91* Recap Game Thread

*December*
12/2 @L.A. Clippers *WIN 102-85* Recap Game Thread
12/3 @Golden State *WIN 111-109* Recap Game Thread
12/5 @Portland *LOSS 89-90* Recap Game Thread
12/9 Cleveland *WIN 95-85* Recap Game Thread
12/11 @Philadelphia *WIN 96-91* Recap Game Thread
12/13 @Toronto *LOSS 88-101* Recap Game Thread
12/15 Detroit *WIN 107-96* Recap Game Thread
12/16 @Denver *LOSS 101-111* Recap Game Thread
12/18 @Dallas *WIN 116-108* Recap Game Thread
12/19 Oklahoma City *WIN 95-90* Recap Game Thread
12/22 L.A. Clippers *WIN 108-99* Recap Game Thread
12/23 @Orlando *LOSS 87-102* Recap Game Thread
12/26 @New Jersey *WIN 98-93* Recap Game Thread
12/27 @Cleveland *LOSS 83-108* Recap Game Thread
12/29 New Orleans *WIN 108-100* Recap Game Thread
12/31 Dallas *WIN 97-94* Recap Game Thread

*January*
1/2 @New Orleans *LOSS 95-99* Recap Game Thread
1/5 @L.A. Lakers *LOSS 79-88* Recap Game Thread
1/6 @Phoenix *LOSS 110-118* Recap Game Thread
1/9 New York *WIN 105-96* Recap Game Thread
1/12 @Charlotte *LOSS 94-102* Recap Game Thread
1/13 Minnesota *WIN 120-114* Recap Game Thread
1/15 Miami *LOSS 106-115* Recap Game Thread
1/18 Milwaukee *WIN 101-98* Recap Game Thread
1/22 @San Antonio *WIN 116-109* Recap Game Thread
1/23 Chicago *LOSS 97-104* Recap Game Thread
1/25 Atlanta *LOSS 95-102* Recap Game Thread
1/27 Denver *LOSS 92-97* Recap Game Thread
1/29 Portland *WIN 104-100* Recap Game Thread
1/31 Phoenix *LOSS 111-115* Recap Game Thread

*February*
2/2 Golden State *WIN 119-97* Recap Game Thread
2/5 @Memphis *WIN 101-83* Recap
2/6 Philadelphia *LOSS 95-102* Recap
2/9 @Miami *LOSS 66-99* Recap
2/16 Utah
2/17 @Milwaukee
2/20 Indiana
2/21 @New Orleans
2/24 Orlando
2/26 San Antonio
2/27 @Utah

*March*
3/1 Toronto
3/3 Sacramento
3/6 @Minnesota
3/7 @Detroit
3/9 @Washington
3/13 New Jersey
3/15 Denver
3/17 Memphis
3/19 Boston
3/21 @New York
3/22 @Chicago
3/24 @Oklahoma City
3/25 L.A. Clippers
3/27 L.A. Lakers
3/30 Washington
3/31 @San Antonio

*April*
4/2 @Boston
4/4 @Indiana
4/6 @Memphis
4/7 Utah
4/9 Charlotte
4/11 @Phoenix
4/12 @Sacramento
4/14 New Orleans


----------

